# Critique this boy



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a wether that I'm kinda wondering if I should have kept intact and sold as a registered buck. He looks nice to me compared to my other guys but what looks good to me ends up not being the right thing. Anything will help. Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's a handsome boy! I like him! But I think you made a good choice! He's a bit post legged in the rear, rump is a tad steep, he's a little dipped in the chine, neck looks maybe a little thick, and brisket could be nicer. He is a growing baby so some things can improve as well. I do like his general appearance...he's not terrible in any area, but he's not ideal either. I would only have kept him intact if his dam had a super nice udder and his sire was known to throw very good udders as well. But he'll make a great wether! :thumb:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yikes... I would have bought that thing before it was for sale.

To get into specifics-

*Long bodied
*Straight topline
*Good, strong legs
*Not too slanted rump
*Lots of body capacity

Seems to have-
*Wide stance (chest, hind quarters)

Dislikes-
*May toe out in the front (might just be the way he's standing)

Overall a fabulous goat! If anyone else say differently, know that I am not always the best critique, and also only raise unreg.'s


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...I was surprised to hear what was not great....all I thought was he had a bit of a steep rump! But I think he's gorgeous anyhow  I have no idea what the standards would be...lol...this is proof of that!  Nice wether....


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

He is estheticly very pleasing to look at. From an artistic perspective he is just perfect in his proportions. I think he is a beautiful boy all around.

That said, esthetics don't really count when it comes to breed standards, so I have to agree with Kylee. He will be a beautiful pet animal, especially if he's got a great temperament, but he's not breeding stock unless your breeding for udders and he came from a good line.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks! I appreciate the critiques! Out of the 4 bucklings I had born this season he looks to be the best one. He looks smooth bodied and just put together well. I think he has " dairy character" and breed character. His granddaddy is TLC farms Ali Baba and great granddaddy is Kastdemurs Oh Zanzibar. That's on his sires side so he has good lines. His dam does not have a great udder.......but she does have excellent body capacity, is a good producer, dairy character, breed character, and a good topline(at least I think she does haha). 

What I'm wondering is can a doe be good for producing bucks but not does? 

I'm horrible at judging and it was a little difficult to catch him in a good pose so I appreciate everyone's input!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think he is really pretty!! I love nubians though.... I want one so bad.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

And in boers we have bucks that are doe.makers and buck makes so I'm guessing it'd be the same in dairy


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Here's a pic of his daddy

























I'm thinking of selling him since I'm keeping two of his daughters but I haven't seen any udders out of him yet since I got only bucklings last year


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He's a thick boy! I like! If.course I'm a Boer person so I may be wrong but I like him alot.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> He's a thick boy! I like! If.course I'm a Boer person so I may be wrong but I like him alot.


Thanks! I bought him when he was 2 months old and had no idea what I was buying! I just wanted a registered buck and he was cheap! If I remember correctly I think I only paid $100-$125! He's worth way more than that just looking at his pedigree!


----------

